# Database Discussions > MySQL >  how do I create a local database in MySQL?

## Complete

I have used MySQL in the past but it was always in the capacity of a front-end developer accessing the MySQL database through a web hosting provider and if I altered, or created a database, it was always through the online tools offered by the online host.

I want to create a mysql database locally on my windows 7 pc.

I have done all the set-up steps I think are necessary. I have downloaded mysql-installer-community-5.6.22.0 from the MySql web site and I ran it to install MySQL. I chose to install everything.

I looked at all that was installed but I did not find what tool I needed. I thought that the MySql Workbench 6.2 CE would help but I did not find an option to create a new database or tables. I noticed that there is a command line client but I am not sure the syntax I should use.

I would like to use a good GUI to create a couple of test databases and tables.

----------

